# gotta love the blondes



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i finally picked up my first blonde this morn. ive seen one around here last year but never caught one. this one fell to a change up set i put out the other day. it was a dirt hole set with backbreaker beaver lure in it.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

wild bill said:


> i finally picked up my first blonde this morn. ive seen one around here last year but never caught one. this one fell to a change up set i put out the other day. it was a dirt hole set with backbreaker beaver lure in it.


Nice work! And I have no idea what you're talking about! "dirt hole set with backbreaker beaver lure in it." 

Took a buddy out and for a mixed hunt this am...he shot a doe on the way to my spot (I was irritated that he showed up late, but it paid off). Made a couple sets for dogs after that and got skunked. The wind was changing on us like crazy.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice looking coyote!


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet looking yote! I would be looking for a taxidermist to buy that one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice one


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Capac Trapper said:


> Sweet looking yote! I would be looking for a taxidermist to buy that one.


actually i have allready talked to the taxidermist who will be mounting it for me. now i just gotta explain to the wife why i need to spend that kind of money for what i call mangy mutts.:lol: wish the wife didnt have the camera up north with her so i could have got some better pics.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice job wild bill, nice looking yote!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

You waste a great beaver lure on them flea-bitten things,whats wrong with ya?  Congrats,on a cool looking yote.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

SNAREMAN said:


> You waste a great beaver lure on them flea-bitten things,whats wrong with ya?  Congrats,on a cool looking yote.



i thought the same thing.:lol: she walked by two other sets and never broke stride till she hit this one. made a circle and came right in. made the remake with some wilson's green beaver lure this time. actually made a couple sets in the water using beaver lure today. is that better?:lol:


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job, that yote there will look awesome up on a display! Congrats on the blonde!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey good work Bill! Nice looking yote for sure.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice yote! good work!!!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

thats a nice dog!...Good Job.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Always love the Blondes!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the Blonde Coyote there Bill! That one sure looks like a beauty in the pictures. Can't wait to see her in person! 

Mike


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I understand what you are saying about color phase, but looks like normal coyote to me.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Do they yield a higher price?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hackman, that is not the typical color of a coyote.


----------

